
Ask HN: What paid programming tutorial services do you currently use? - neovive
My list currently includes Safari, Data Camp, Laracasts and Egghead. I try to watch a few tutorials per day when I have down time--instead of watching TV. I never have enough time to complete everything, but find these services extremely valuable. I&#x27;m curious as to what other services developers recommend. Thanks.
======
Bucephalus355
LinuxAcademy is good, surprisingly it really shines for AWS stuff. A Cloud
Guru is also good. Also want to add LinuxJourney.org, although it's free.

Absolutely consider Udemy, they have some real gems in their catalog. Good for
everything from React to IT Security to mastering VBA/Excel.

~~~
neovive
I've purchased some Udemy courses during the $10 sales; some are very good,
others ok. I'm actually working through a VueJS 2 course on Udemy right now.

